# Leos and Driftwood?



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

So I have a piece of drift wood from an old tank that I think my new leopard gecko would love, but is it okay to put it in with him after it's already been in a fish tank for a while?

I've rinsed it off, and before it went in the fish tank, it was boiled. Sadly, it was still leaching tannis into the tank, so I took it out. Is it safe for my leo?


----------



## fishyface323 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey! Glad to find another leo lover on here, I have two! Yes, the driftwood will be fine. Just microwave it for 8-10 minutes and if it doesn't fit in the microwave, bake it at 325 degrees Fahrenheit for 45 minutes. Post a picture of your leo please, I'd love to see him/her!


----------

